# Pressemeldung:"Team Size Matters Kinder Krebshilfe Project"



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2006)

*Pressemeldung*

*Team Size Matters Kinder Krebshilfe Project*

Was braucht man um zu helfen?! Eine Idee!

Diese hatte Jackson kurzerhand bevor es zur Carp Expo 2005 nach Wien gehen sollte. Die Idee war es, alle oder zumindest einige der Big Boys der englischen Carp Scene auf dem exklusiven Carp Expo 2005 Sweater von Kurt Grabmayer zu vereinen und diese dann für die Deutsche Kinder Krebshilfe höchstbietend zu versteigern.

Diese Sweatshirt mit Unterschriften von “ living legends “ wie z.B. Rod Hutchinson oder Ken Townley könnt Ihr ab sofort und nur hier versuchen für Euch zu ersteigern. 

Folgende Personen haben Sich auf diesem Exklusiven Sweatshirt der Größe XL verewigt.

Korda Developments: Chris Rose, Steve Spurgeon, Maurice Keulen,
Nutrabaits : Bill Cottam, Ken Townley
DT Baits: Simon Hammersley, James Willsmer, Tom Jennings , Markus South 
Team Pelzer: Markus Pelzer, Kay Synwold, Jürgen Becker
Solar Tackle : Roy and Simon Bater
Kryston: Dave Chillton
Trakker Products: Peter Drabble, Alan Scothorne
Rod Hutchinson 
Sänger: Frank Schmidt
Fox : Christian Finkelde
Kurt Grabmayer  

Der komplette Betrag wird dann der Deutschen Kinder Krebshilfe gespendet, mit welcher die ganze Aktion offiziell angemeldet wurde.

Wer Interesse hat diese tolle Idee zu Unterstützen und einen Link auf seiner Seite zu der Versteigerung setzten möchte kann sich mit Carp Mirror oder dem Team Size Matters gerne in Verbindung setzten. 

Wir möchten uns bei allen Beteiligten nochmals rechtherzlich bedanken das Ihr mit Ihrer Unterschrift Hilfe für Kinder schafft.  

DANKE!

Fishing is life, life is fishing so let´s help to have more life for more fishing! 


Euer Team 

Size Matters

Hier gehts zur Auktion>>>

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>>


----------

